

Google Launches Octane: JavaScript Benchmark Based On Popular Apps - erickhill
http://techcrunch.com/2012/08/21/google-octane-benchmark/

======
zurn
Nice step forward from the microbenchmarks.

Are there any browser benchmarks that test web app performance, not just
running the JS? Stuff like measuring how long various actions in gmail take,
and maybe measure memory footprint too for good measure.

It would also provide a nice system level comparison between different
platforms where the whole software stack below the web from the os and gpu
drivers up would play a part.

